# July Ride NYC to Florida?



## mossNYC (Apr 26, 2005)

Want to take a week or two mid-July and ride from NYC down the east coast. Doesn't have to be all the way to Florida, but would want to spend a few days on a beach somewhere before heading back.

Does anybody know of any groups that organize long rides like this?


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

There is the Longest Day ride in NJ. 205 miles in one day from High Point to Cape may. June 11th. http://www.cjbc.org/


----------

